# Ghost Updates and OB Accomplishments!



## GhostWSS (Aug 30, 2018)

Long time no see, everyone! Just wanted to give a huge update on Ghost as well as all our/ his accomplishments! A little over a month ago we had a run in with giardia. ): I noticed Ghost was vomiting and having diarrhea consistently and wasn't gaining weight. He was 3 almost 4 months old and only 25 pounds. I took him to the vet and got a stool sample done and it turns out he had giardia. We cleared that up and how he's nearly 40 pounds and growing.:grin2: He is also now 22 inches at the shoulders. I took him around the neighborhood with me on the 4th of July and he did amazing! He was completely un-phased by the people or fireworks and just walked alongside me. Last week, we took a little road trip to California to visit the town I grew up in as well as picking relatives up from the SFO. Ghost came with us and he did amazing! I was so impressed. He was amazing at the hotel, and in the long car rides. Just slept the whole time basically. I also brought him into the airport and he was un-phased by everything and everyone! He just laid by me calmly watching everyone pass us. We did some training and walking around as well and he stayed by my side the whole time. A couple days I ago I had to take my two kittens to the vet to get their rabies injections and brought Ghost to tag along and socialize. He was off-leash in the lobby 50% of the time practicing touch, fuss, stay, here, platz, and sitz. Everyone was so impressed by him and asked how he can do that and I said, "T R A I N I N G." LOL! He also played with a police dog the other day, they had a blast. We'll be starting dock diving introductory lessons very soon as well as grasping the basic concepts of agility, getting used to the equipment and what not. Don't worry, he won't be over worked or use the jumps and weave poles until he's fully developed. Dock diving should be a breeze considering he runs and leaps into the water already at full speed LOL. I don't even know where I am going with this I just thought I'd share all this. I'm so proud of my boy.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations! He is beautiful!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

You have cause to brag!Ghost sounds like a great companion


----------

